# Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

*Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Wie Ati-forum.de unter Berufung auf eine Yahoo Meldung berichtet, gibt es bereits jetzt einige angebliche technischen Daten zur kommenden 7990 von AMD.

Bei dem Namensschema soll sich nichts geändert haben, womit es sich bei der 7990 ebenfalls um eine Dual-GPU Karte handeln soll.

Der Chip soll wie bereits seit längerem bekannt, in 28nm gefertigt werden, und große Leistungssteigerungen damit ermöglichen. Dazu kommt ein Ausbau auf ein 384 bit Speicherinterface ähnlich dem von nVidia in seinen Top-Modellen verwendeten. Bei der Speicherbestückung wird jedoch im Gegensatz zu nVidia in die Vollen gegangen mit 3GB je GPU. Als Schnittstelle zur CPU soll nicht mehr PCI-E 2.0 sondern PCI-E 3.0 zum Einsatz kommen. Für den Heimanwender und Gamer sicherlich kein entscheidender Wechsel, da bereits der Umstieg von PCI-E1.1 auf 2.0 nur einen geringen Leistungsunterschied bringt, für Profianwender und I/O intensiven Applikationen aber auf jeden Fall ein erfreulicher Schritt.

Nachfolgend eine Übersicht über die angeblichen technischen Daten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auch Ati-Forum.de weiße auch ich ausdrücklich darauf hin, das diese Daten weder von Ihnen noch von AMD bestätigt werden können. Die Daten sind daher mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weshalb ich mich zu diesen auch nicht weiter auslassen möchte.

Sollte der Umstieg auf PCI-E 3.0 sowie das 384 bit Interface kommen, würde der in letzter Zeit eingesetzte RAM-Schlacht weiter geführt werden. Auch die Rechenleistung wäre mit 12,16 TFlops/s in SP bzw 3,04 TFlops/s in DP brachial. Das Verhältnis zwischen SP und DP stimmt schon mal, ein ganz offensichtlicher Fake scheint es daher nicht zu sein, obwohl die 6.400 Stream-Cores schon sehr optimistisch anmuten.

EDIT:
Sorry hab dank Carsten gerade eben erst gesehen, das ich denk Link verschlampt habe. Es wurde auch an passender Stelle in C durch ein G ersetzt..

Quelle: Technische Daten der AMD Radeon HD 7990 bekannt?​


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Die Leistungsdaten lassen auf jeden Fall eine Menge erwarten.
Die Frage ist halt, braucht man das?


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Und noch wichtiger, sind das nicht reine Hirngespinste? 

Also ich würde mich ja wirklich freuen, wenn die Leistung kommen würde, aber so recht dran glauben mag ich nicht.

PS: Quanti klar brauch man die Leistung  Da würde Boinc noch mehr rocken, und ich sicherlich noch bessere Job-Chancen haben, weil ich mich ja auch damit beschäftige, wie man für wissenschaftliche Anwendungen GPUs nutzbar machen kann 

Also von daher, IMMER HER MIT DER LEISTUNG


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

OMG das glaube ich erst wenns bestätigt wurde, oder die Karte vor mir liegt xD Fast doppelte Pixelfüllrate Das wäre schon ein Mega Hammer


----------



## Shi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

naja ist bestimmt ein Fake, aber cool wärs. Außerdem wird die Leistungsaufnahme zurückgefahren. Ich denke damit würde AMD locker vor nVidia liegen, da die mit Fermi ja schon ihre neue Architektur eingeführt haben


----------



## Windows0.1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

ist schon cool


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Naja, AMD auch mit der 6000er Serie. Die sind ja von VLIW5 auf VLIW4 Architektur umgestiegen. Die wird ja weiter geführt mit der nächsten Generation. nVidia bringt dem entgegen ja Kepler, was zumindest teilweise eine neue Architektur werden soll.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Gibt's dazu auch einen Link? Ich finde das unter Startseite - ATi-Forum.de nicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ich kann auch so eine Tabelle in Excel erstellen, daeurt ungefähr 1-2 Minuten..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da würde Boinc noch mehr rocken, und ich sicherlich noch bessere Job-Chancen haben, weil ich mich ja auch damit beschäftige, wie man für wissenschaftliche Anwendungen GPUs nutzbar machen kann


 
Für den Kram interessiert sich doch kein Gamer.


----------



## Jakob (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Viel interessanter wären da noch die Daten der 7970. Wenn ich mich da an der 7990 orientiere, käme ich auf eine Leistung knapp oberhalb der 6990 und das rockt in meinen Augen schon sehr. Dast doppelt so schnell wie 580GTX.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Das wäre dann doch wieder die Dual GPU Karte, also dann 2*3200 Units. Mmh, ich weiß nicht so recht. 

Edit:
Und dannoch 300W? Nee, sorry da glaube ich nicht mehr dran.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den Kram interessiert sich doch kein Gamer.


 
Ne, desshalb wird er wahrscheinlich mal viel Kohle haben, weil ER sich dafür interessiert und wir nicht klingt doch interessant..


----------



## Stevii (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Hmm, der erste April kommt doch noch, oder?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Das wäre dann doch wieder die Dual GPU Karte, also dann 2*3200 Units. Mmh, ich weiß nicht so recht.
> 
> Edit:
> Und dannoch 300W? Nee, sorry da glaube ich nicht mehr dran.


 

Gut die Karte hätte demnach fast die gleiche Stromaufnahme wie eine 5970, ist aber in 28nm gefertigt was den Stromverbrauch wiederum senkt, durch die höhere Leistung aber wieder erhöht und wieder bei 300 Watt ist..


----------



## PEG96 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Kleine Sache meintest du im text vll. gpu statt cpu?
Das sind doch alles haltlose Gerüchte, kaum ist die aktuelle Generation draußen schon wollen alle wissen, wie die nächste generation aussieht und nochnichtmal die leute von amd wissen es.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gut die Karte hätte demnach fast die gleiche Stromaufnahme wie eine 5970, ist aber in 28nm gefertigt was den Stromverbrauch wiederum senkt, durch die höhere Leistung aber wieder erhöht und wieder bei 300 Watt ist..


Na ich weiß ja nicht.  Wir werden im nächsten Jahr ja sehen, wie nahe die Angaben dran waren. Im Moment kann ich es mir nicht so vorstellen ... allerdings ist der 32nm Schritt ja ausgefallen und unmöglich wäre es dann wohl nicht.


----------



## bulldozer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Shi schrieb:


> naja ist bestimmt ein Fake, aber cool wärs. Außerdem wird die Leistungsaufnahme zurückgefahren. Ich denke damit würde AMD locker vor nVidia liegen, da die mit Fermi ja schon ihre neue Architektur eingeführt haben


 
Du weisst schon, dass Fermi in diesem Jahr durch eine noch neuere Architektur abgelöst werden soll oder?
Nennt sich "Kepler" und wird der pendant zu HD 7000er 
http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...ember/nvidia-kepler-und-maxwell-folgen-fermi/

Also lieber nochmal ein bisschen Recherchieren, dann posten.

@ topic:
Vor 2 Wochen kam die 6990 raus und die finalen Spezifikationen der 7990 sollen bereits feststehen?
Also ich weiss ja, dass es grade im Grafikkartenbereich oft frühe Gerüchte gegeben hat die sich bewahrheitet haben; aber das halte ich mal für sehr unglaubwürdig und stufe es mal als "Fake" ein.

Vor allem soll das eine Dual-GPU Karte sein, die ja üblicherweise innerhalb einer Graka-Serie zuletzt auf den Markt kommen, da viele Optimierungen und Kompromisse nötig sind gegenüber den Single-Chip Karten. Das lässt es noch unglaubwürdiger erscheinen.

Aber wer weiss, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass Fermi in diesem Jahr durch eine noch neuere Architektur abgelöst werden soll oder?
> Nennt sich "Kepler" und wird der pendant zu HD 7000er


Naja, wenn man nach unseren lieben Charlie geht, dann ist Kepler ja genauso ein Reinfall wie Fermi. Nvidia GTX590 can’t beat a HD6990 | SemiAccurate letzter Absatz ... aus irgendeinen Grund wollte mein Browser nicht das ich da ein Zitat kopiere.

Wobei ich den Reinfall bei der zweiten Fermin Version immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben. *Aber*, da es eine Dual-GPU Karte ist, müsste man alles Halbieren und ich finde dann klingen die Werte Plausibel, trotzdem komisch, das die Daten bereits raus sein sollen ...



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Reinfall bei der zweiten Fermin Version immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann.


 
Aber nur in der zweiten, die ersten Fermis, sprich 4xx'er, waren ein extremer reinfall. (Mal abgesehen von der 460.)
Beide Firmen (nVidia und ATI / AMD) haben nur ihre vorherige Serie etwas, imo sehr minimal, verändert. Die 6xxx von ATI / AMD sind den 5xxx'ern sehr ähnlich. Bei den 5xx'ern das gleiche, wobei die verbesserung hier nachvollziehbar ist.  Hätte man allerdings auch als 4xx'er Rev. 2 verkaufen können und nicht gleich den Preis so anziehen. 

Moral: Jede Firma ist nur Geldgeil, wissen wir ja eh.


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gibt's dazu auch einen Link? Ich finde das unter Startseite - ATi-Forum.de nicht.



Technische Daten der AMD Radeon HD 7990 bekannt?


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Kleine Sache meintest du im text vll. gpu statt cpu?
> Das sind doch alles haltlose Gerüchte, kaum ist die aktuelle Generation draußen schon wollen alle wissen, wie die nächste generation aussieht und nochnichtmal die leute von amd wissen es.


 
Natürlich weiß AMD das.  Die wissen sogar schon, wie eine 8000er Serie aussieht, ist ja nicht so als würden die erst mit der neuen Generation anfangen, wenn die alte grad raus ist.


----------



## PEG96 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ich glaub aber nicht dass die schon ihre genauen specs wissen. Es kann ja noch eine Menge passieren.


----------



## bulldozer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man nach unseren lieben Charlie geht, dann ist Kepler ja genauso ein Reinfall wie Fermi. Nvidia GTX590 can’t beat a HD6990 | SemiAccurate letzter Absatz ... aus irgendeinen Grund wollte mein Browser nicht das ich da ein Zitat kopiere.
> 
> Wobei ich den Reinfall bei der zweiten Fermin Version immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann.


 
Woher will ER wissen wie die kommende Kepler bzw. Maxwell Architektur aussehen wird ?
Das is wilde Spekulation und Argumente auf seiner Aussage zu stützen ist richtig armselig in meinen Augen, genau wie er Typ selbst.

Schon seit Jahren sind all seine Artikel Kontra-nVidia; und das richtig deutlich.

Man kann richtig herauslesen, dass er AMD/ATi Fanboy ist und nV immer wieder nur versucht runterzumachen.

Vielleicht mal lesen: http://doazic.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/the-cult-of-charlie-demerjian/


Es kommt wie es kommt, und ich glaube nicht, dass nV die Leistungsaufnahme noch höher treiben wird, irgendwo muss Schluss sein.


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Naja, der Name der Seite ist aber auch Programm....

Er mag zwar was gegen nVidia haben, und seine Aussagen liegen auch hin und wieder daneben, aber er hat auch öfters recht mit dem was er sagt. Ich sag nur GF100...


----------



## Jan565 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Also für Realistisch halte ich die dinge schon, da schließlich das ganze in 28nm kommen soll und nicht wie vorher in 40. Da fehlen dann schon mal 1/3 der DIE Fläche bei gleichem Chip. Außerdem ist das die Finale Version vom Northern Island. Die HD6k ist ja "nur" der erste Schritt dahin gewesen. 22nm heißt weniger abwärmer, Leistung steigern, mehr Potenzial. 

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, abwarten bis ende des Jahres oder so und dann gucken was die wirklich bringt.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Naja, das was Charlie das schreibt passt oftmals bzw. ist nur knapp daneben.  Ob er deswegen als Quelle für Spekulatius besonders brauchbar ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Dennoch mag ich seine Art gar nicht und so versuche ich seine Hass Monologe immer nur zu überfliegen.

Aber wie gesagt, dass muss jeder selber wissen.

Edit:


Jan565 schrieb:


> Also für Realistisch halte ich die dinge schon, da schließlich das ganze in 22nm kommen soll ....


22nm? Ich dachte bisher immer 28nm wäre der nächste Schritt.


----------



## Jan565 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> 22nm? Ich dachte bisher immer 28nm wäre der nächste Schritt.


 
Hast recht hab mich vertan. Ist bei Grafikkarten anders als bei CPU´s. Da war der nächste Schritt 22nm. Bei Grafikkarten 28. Jetzt liegen die ja noch bei 40nm.


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Völliger Humbug... wer ein bisschen rechnen kann wird verstehen warum die Angaben nicht stimmen können. Nach den Werten würde ein Cluster ja folgendermaßen aussehen:

1 Cluster
25 Textureinheiten (Seid wann solche Zahlen? Bisher sind es 16. Nächster Schritt wären 24 oder 36 aber nicht 25)
66,66 ROPs ( Wer soll das den glauben )

Kurz, quatsch. Gerade bei den ROPs sieht man klar das es nicht stimmen kann. Da will nur wieder jemand auf sich Aufmerksam machen


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Könnte da nicht rein zufällige eine Korrelation zwischen dem anstehenden Lauch der GTX 590 und dem Bekanntwerden der "technischen Daten" der "7990" bestehen?


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

nette sache, dann können die Gerüchte wieder sprudeln, zudem habe ich ja bereits auf der Cebit von einem XFX Mitarbeiter gehört das die 7000er Serie kommen soll. Daher könnten die Daten schon stimmen.


----------



## KOF328 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ich würde mich auf daten zu den neuen nVidias freuen, da ich mit meiner ATi zb auf Flimmerfreies AF, Supersampling o.ä. verzichten muss
Durch den verspäteten Thermi-Release war man gezwungen zu den (überteuerten) AMD-Karten zu greifen... NIE WIEDER!


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

wer sich die billig Version holt kann sich aber nicht beschwehren! meine 5970 macht keine zicken und teuer!? wieso denkst du das die 5000er teuer waren? die GTX 400er waren ja noch teuer ohne besser zu sein, nur in Spielen die keine oder mäßige ATI-Treiber unterstützung hatten. Und das Flimmerfreies AF, naja, bemerkt man kaum bei mir, Supersampling  hat nicht ATI/AMD was ähnliches? auf was willste verzichten?


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Die Daten können Rechnerisch unmöglich stimmen.  Meine Güte... wie Naiv manche sind. Es steh ja außer Frage das ATI was neues bringen wird, aber nicht mit diesen Daten. Technisch unmöglich


----------



## Star_KillA (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ganz ehrlich , wen interesiert das ? 
Mich , ja ok ABER wieviele TAUSEND Male werden die Spekifikationen wohl noch geändert ? 
Die Daten die jetzt bekannt sind stimmen am Ende eh nicht ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

da wäre dann die AMD 7770 genau die richtige.


----------



## KOF328 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> wer sich die billig Version holt kann sich aber nicht beschwehren! meine 5970 macht keine zicken und teuer!? wieso denkst du das die 5000er teuer waren? die GTX 400er waren ja noch teuer ohne besser zu sein, nur in Spielen die keine oder mäßige ATI-Treiber unterstützung hatten. Und das Flimmerfreies AF, naja, bemerkt man kaum bei mir, Supersampling  hat nicht ATI/AMD was ähnliches? auf was willste verzichten?


 
280€ für eine 5850 = schnäppchen


----------



## noghry (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Nicht nur die Dual-Graka wird bei solchen Daten der Hammer, auch die Single-Variante wird dann einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Bin aber auch noch misstrauisch was die Daten anbelangen. MfG


----------



## Locuza (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



> Die Daten können Rechnerisch unmöglich stimmen. Meine Güte... wie Naiv manche sind. Es steh ja außer Frage das ATI was neues bringen wird, aber nicht mit diesen Daten. Technisch unmöglich





So ein Müll, aber auch nur Müll und noch vom ATI-Forum, mit ihren immer " EXKLUSIVEN" Bestätigungen 
So einen Dreck würde ich höchstens kommentieren, wenn die Grafikkarten 3 Wochen vor Release stehen, aber jetzt so etwas zu bringen? Wie man sich immer zum Gespött der IT-Welt macht. 
Man man man.
Die würden auch jedes Posting, in jeder Kloake als News veröffentlichen. Wenigstens sagen sie am Ende, dass man die Daten mit Vorsicht genießen muss.


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Na das ist jetzt aber auch nicht gerade Charmant


----------



## Felixxz2 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Völliger Humbug... wer ein bisschen rechnen kann wird verstehen warum die Angaben nicht stimmen können. Nach den Werten würde ein Cluster ja folgendermaßen aussehen:
> 
> 1 Cluster
> 25 Textureinheiten (Seid wann solche Zahlen? Bisher sind es 16. Nächster Schritt wären 24 oder 36 aber nicht 25)
> ...


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fre**e halten 
Die ROPs sind nicht in die SIMDs intigriert, sondern sind ein eigener Teil des Chips. Nach deiner völlig sinnlosen Rechnung hätte eine 6970 1,33 ROPs pro SIMD. 
Aber natürlich immer den blödsinnigsten Senf dazugeben.

@Topic
Hört sich sehr gut an, was mich vor allem beeindruckt ist der Takt. Die 7990 läuft hier mit fast 1GHz, eine 7970, dürfte also als erste High End Graka diese Marke sprengen. Und das bei 3200 Shadern, 128 TMUs, 48 ROPs und unglaublichen 290GB/s VRAMBandwidth an 3GB VRAM .... lecker 
Natürlich nur wenns stimmt^^


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

@Felixxz2
Dito... wie kommst du auf 1,33 SIMD pro Rop?  Zumal es immer gerade Zahlen sind, auch bei der 6970. 1536 Shader (4D) und pro Cluster sind es 16 TMUs. Und das die ROPs unabhängig sind ist zwar richtig, aber die müssen auch immer in einem bestimmten Verhältnis vorhanden sein. Also erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen bevor man jeden Unsinn glaub der irgendwo gepostet wird.


----------



## Locuza (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Na das ist jetzt aber auch nicht gerade Charmant



Fundierter Journalismus sieht jedenfalls anders aus. PCGH hat nicht über jeden wirren User eine Meldung veröffentlicht.
Man muss ja auch abschätzen was ist gut für meinen Ruf und wo mach ich mich zum Kasper.
PCGH und andere sind ja auch gezwungen Meldungen zu komischen Gerüchten zu veröffentlichen um ihre Leser bei Laune zu halten.

Aber das sei nur meine, höchst subjektive Ablehnung, gegenüber dem ATI-Forum.
Immerhin konnte man sich sogar 2 Tage vor Barts Launch nicht auf ihre Daten verlassen und haben als erste mit „ Exklusiven“ Veröffentlichungsdaten geprotzt.


----------



## Jan565 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



KOF328 schrieb:


> 280€ für eine 5850 = schnäppchen


 
Wer die zu spät kauft selbst Schuld. Meine hat 250€ gekostet. Zu Release waren es 200€. Die wurden nur so teuer wegen den Lieferengpässen. An sich hatte NV gar nichts dem entgegen zu setzen gehabt zu dem Zeitpunkt. Selbst heute warte ich noch auf die Konkurrenz zur 5850, die es immer noch nicht gibt. Die GTX460 ist genauso teuer aber deutlich langsamer, die GTX560 ist auf 5870 level. Dabei kostet die 5870 nur noch 180€, die GTX560 über 200. Wo ist ATi zu teuer?


----------



## Rollora (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Leistungsdaten lassen auf jeden Fall eine Menge erwarten.
> Die Frage ist halt, braucht man das?


Man brauchte auch vor ein paar Jahren noch nichtmal eine 3D Karte zum Spielen.

 Die Frage ist viel eher: wie viel Blödsinn kann man übers Internet verzapfen: ein Grafikchip der noch nicht annähernd finalisiert ist in einem Prozess bei dem noch nicht klar ist wie gut er mit der hohen Komplexität zurecht kommt und wie viel Hitze er dabei erzeugt usw.

Diese News ist ganz klar ein Blödsinn, die Rechenleistung usw wäre erst zu vermelden, wenn die Taktraten FINAL sind, das ist aber erst ca 1 Monat vor Release der Karte realistisch. Und der steht weder in den nächsten 10 Monaten bevor, und schon gar nicht vom 2- Chip Modell


----------



## Rollora (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass Fermi in diesem Jahr durch eine noch neuere Architektur abgelöst werden soll oder?
> Nennt sich "Kepler" und wird der pendant zu HD 7000er
> Nvidia:
> 
> Also lieber nochmal ein bisschen Recherchieren, dann posten.


 Gilt auch für dich, Fermi Nachfolger in 28nm kommt nicht mehr heuer und schon gar nicht in "neuer Architektur", höchstens mehr Einheiten


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Öhn nein!?


> Kepler“ soll auf die neue 28-nm-Fertigung setzen.


 Also doch 28 nm 
Und da steht sogar 2011 (In den Kalendar guck) Und wir haben ja sogar 2011


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ha ha, jeder kann was erfinden, mal abwarten schon FERMI wurde so hoch angepriesen und ist nicht viel Wert


----------



## stolle80 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Leistungsdaten lassen auf jeden Fall eine Menge erwarten.
> Die Frage ist halt, braucht man das?


 
Die Frage trifft zu 

Es gibt ja noch nichtmal Spiele welche die 6970 schwitzen lassen.
Aber es gibt ja noch diese *Benchmarkrekordjäger (Extravielstromverbraucher)*
_viel Spass damit._


----------



## NCphalon (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

So würden die Werte aussehen wenn ich sie schätzen müsste^^


----------



## Felixxz2 (23. März 2011)

@Kaktus
Wieso denn 16 TMUs pro "Cluster"? Es gibt 24 SIMDs und pro SIMD gibt es 4 TMUs und 16 4D Shader. Was soll ein Cluster sein 

Ich hab gesagt es gibt 1,33 ROPs pro SIMD und nicht umgekehrt.

Dass es ein Verhältnis aus ROPs und Shadern/TMUs gibt ist ebenfalls falsch. AMDs Architektur ist in dieser Hinsicht flexibel und man kann frei entscheiden wie viele ROPs man pro SIMD will.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Die Frage trifft zu
> 
> Es gibt ja noch nichtmal Spiele welche die 6970 schwitzen lassen.
> Aber es gibt ja noch diese *Benchmarkrekordjäger (Extravielstromverbraucher)*
> _viel Spass damit._


 
Sagen wirs so es gibt Leute die wollen Crysis Warhead mit SSAA spielen, und Metro 2033 auf Max. sowie bei nVdia Karten
in 3D


----------



## MomentInTime (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ja, die Frage ist ja, ob es ATI mit dieser Generation endlich mal gelingt, ihre qualitativen Markel auszugleichen; ihr wisst schon, was ich meine Flimmern, Microruckler, Filter-Probleme... die Richtung halt. Leistung ist nicht alles; auch die Bildquali muss stimmen.


----------



## DaStash (23. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Microruckler sind aber allgemeine Multi-GPU Probleme und technisch bedingt wird es bei jener Form der Multi-GPU Umsetzung immer unter bestimmten Konstellationen, zu wenig FPS, zu Microrucklern kommen.

MfG


----------



## Rollora (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Öhn nein!?
> Also doch 28 nm
> Und da steht sogar 2011 (In den Kalendar guck) Und wir haben ja sogar 2011


gegen die 28nm Fertigung hab ich nichts gesagt, aber

@Termin 2011 (Kalenderjahr bitte):wir können ja Wetten


----------



## Citynomad (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Also ich finde die Specs mal sehr interessant. Dass sie nicht final sind, davon kann man ausgehen. 

Ich denke aber, dass das wohl die angepeilten Spezifikationen sind, also so, wie AMD sich wünscht, dass die Karte wird bzw. sie designt werden soll. Was nachher davon übrig bleibt, aufgrund von eventuellen Fertigungsproblemen, tatsächlichem Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung, steht ja auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. Sollte die Karte so kommen und damit auch die 7970 so stark werden, kann das für den anspruchsvollen Gamer nur gut sein. Vielleicht setzt sich dann ja auch 3D mal langsam weiter durch, wenn die Karten die Games dann auch noch auf vollen Details in Full HD flüssig darstellen können.


----------



## belle (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Felixxz2
> Dito... wie kommst du auf 1,33 SIMD pro Rop?  Zumal es immer gerade Zahlen sind, auch bei der 6970. 1536 Shader (4D) und pro Cluster sind es 16 TMUs. Und das die ROPs unabhängig sind ist zwar richtig, aber die müssen auch immer in einem bestimmten Verhältnis vorhanden sein. Also erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen bevor man jeden Unsinn glaub der irgendwo gepostet wird.


 
Vielleicht sind es tatsächlich 32 Shader-Cluster mit je 25 4D-Shadern, das wären dann 800 Shader bzw. max. 3200 Shaderoperationen und wie gehabt 4 TMUs pro Cluster. Zur Zeit sind es bei der Radeon 6970 ja 1536 Shader in 24 Clustern mit 16 4D-Shadern pro Cluster und 32 ROPs. Bei meiner GraKa sind es 16 5D-Shader in 14 Clustern mit genausovielen ROPs. Warum sollte AMD die Anzahl der Shader pro Cluster nicht einfach auf 25 erhöhen können? Warum muss bei den Radeons das Verhältnis der ROPs zu den Shadern passen?  Bei einer 6870 ist dieses Verhältnis im Vergleich mit der 69xx auch ein komplett anderes, weil die ROPs bei AMD / ATI beim Speichercontroller sind. 

http://www.waybeta.com/uploads/img/201011/2213/2010110822331312988.jpg


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Rollora schrieb:


> gegen die 28nm Fertigung hab ich nichts gesagt, aber
> 
> @Termin 2011 (Kalenderjahr bitte):wir können ja Wetten


 
Alles Klar - Ich hab jetzt schon gewonnen:


> SB EN (Romley) kommt im Herbst, Kepler angeblich etwas später, aber vor Weihnachten. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Die Frage trifft zu
> 
> Es gibt ja noch nichtmal Spiele welche die 6970 schwitzen lassen.
> Aber es gibt ja noch diese *Benchmarkrekordjäger (Extravielstromverbraucher)*
> _viel Spass damit._



Man kann jede aktuelle Graka mit jedem aktuellen Spiel ans Limit bringen, wenn man entsprechende Qualitätseinstellungen verwendet. Selbst meine 2 GTX580 kommen dann arg ins Schwitzen. Und ich bin Spieler, kein Bencher


----------



## Panto (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

die leistungsdaten sind mal völlig aus der luft gegriffen. wer das glaubt tut mir leid.


----------



## raetsch (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Alles Klar - Ich hab jetzt schon gewonnen:


 

fermi war auch ziemlich pünktlich, was lässt dich glauben, dass diese aussage zutreffen wird?
ist schliesslich noch ein weilchen hin, erstmal muss 28nm in der massenfertigung funktionieren.





Panto schrieb:


> die leistungsdaten sind mal völlig aus der luft gegriffen. wer das glaubt tut mir leid.


 
nein, völlig aus der luft gegriffen sind sie nicht, das chipdesign muss schon längst fertig sein, wenn der dieses jahr noch im laden landen soll. wahrscheinlich steht man kurz vorm ersten silizium, die shadermenge ist durchaus realistisch, der verbrauch ein wenig optimistisch, würde da eher auf den verbrauch der gtx590/6990 tippen.
was hingegen seit einigen generationen fragwürdig ist, sind die ROPs, da wird doch jede Generation behauptet, diesmal werdens nen haufen mehr und am ende doch nicht, oder gar gleich viele. für mich stimmig, die werte.


----------



## Fragile Heart (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ich hab da jetzt nochmal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen. Und eine Sache kommt mir bei den Zahl doch recht Merkelwürdig vor.

Also ich kann mir ja schon vorstellen, dass man bei ATI jetzt schon weiß wieviele Einheiten man auf einen Chip bringen will. Bis zum geplanten Tapout wäre es ja sicherlich nur noch ein halbes Jahr (geschätzt). Und wenn bei der Rechenleistung stehen würde ~12TFlops, würde ich auch gar nichts sagen, aber Nein, da steht 12,16TFlops! Wie will man das jetzt schon wissen? Die Taktfrequenzen können unmöglich schon feststehen!

Klar werden die sich auch Ziele setzen, aber dann gibt man das doch nicht so im Detail an oder? Zumindest machen wir das hier in der Entwicklung nie.


----------



## Adam West (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



KOF328 schrieb:


> 280€ für eine 5850 = schnäppchen


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du Grakas einkaufen gehst, aber die 5850 gehen ab ~150 € los 

MfG


----------



## Wenzman (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ich glaube nicht das die Werte stimmen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Wäre ja wirklich zu krass, wenn die da so viel "Material" reinpacken in den neuen Chip. Von demher ist es eher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ichwürde tippen: 20% mehr TFLOPs und fertig.


----------



## raetsch (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Wäre ja wirklich zu krass, wenn die da so viel "Material" reinpacken in den neuen Chip. Von demher ist es eher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ichwürde tippen: 20% mehr TFLOPs und fertig.


 
egal ob nv oder amd, ein fortschritt im fertigungsprozess hat in den letzten jahren eine (nv=fast) verdopplung der shader nach sich gezogen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



raetsch schrieb:


> egal ob nv oder amd, ein fortschritt im fertigungsprozess hat in den letzten jahren eine (nv=fast) verdopplung der shader nach sich gezogen.


Und wir reden hier ja eigentlich auch von zwei Schritten bei den Fertigungsprozess, den 32nm wurde/werden ja ausgelassen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Technische Daten der AMD Radeon HD 7990 bekannt?


 
Danke!
Allerdings ist die Quelle nicht Yahoo, wie Ati-Forum.de angibt, sondern das Yahoo Message Board. Da kann ich auch reinschreiben, was ich möchte. 
Davon ab, halte ich 6.400 Shader bei 256 TMUs für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Das wären 25 ALUs pro TMU. Und mit Cayman ist AMD gerade erst auf VLIW4 umgestiegen - something does not add up here.


----------



## KOF328 (24. März 2011)

adam west schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß ja nicht, wo du grakas einkaufen gehst, aber die 5850 gehen ab ~150  los
> 
> Mfg



boah leute das war auf die damaligen preise bezogen wo einer meinte dass die trz.  billig waren denkt doch mal n bisschen nach schon klar dass die mittlerweile im preis gesunken sind -_-


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du Grakas einkaufen gehst, aber die 5850 gehen ab ~150  los
> 
> MfG



Für 170€ bekommst schon eine 5870. 
Wenn das mit der 7990 wirklich stimmen sollte was ich nicht glaube, gehen meine 6990er zurück aber wird sicher fake sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Ich kann auch so ne Tabelle mit ner 9990 machen wenn wer freude hat und Diskussionstoff braucht


----------



## Ovaron (25. März 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Fake, da eine Textureinheit aud 6,25 Shader kommen müsste, was für mich auf jeden Fall unglaubwürdig ist!


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

War wohl auch ein fake, sonst wäre es nicht so schnell wieder so ruhig um das Thema geworden.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Naja, gab ja auf dem "Fusion Developer Summit" die Ankündigung von "Graphics Core Next".

Die Architektur ist also bekannt. Man weiß nur noch nicht, wie es mit ROPs und gesamter Anzahl an ComputeUnits aussieht.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Mich interessieren mehr die Single GPU's. 
Allerdings hat das Teil schon ne brachiale Leistung.
Mal sehen was wirklich bei rauskommt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Seit wann bringt ATI(amd) eine Doppelkern Graka der neuen Gen. vor den Single Pendanten raus ? ... Klarer fake mein ich mal


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technische Daten von AMDs Radeon HD7990 womöglich bekannt geworden*

Leichenbuddeln ist doch langweilig. Was soll denn das ?


----------

